# Error 19: failed to mount



## Saeediranzad (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi!
 I have said my problem twice in other people's topics. No solution. I made a USB install media and then installed FreeBSD on 15GB SD memory card. But booting stalls at 
	
	



```
mountroot>
```
 and I have to turn my laptop off. This is the solution from the Handbook:



> Other problems that cause error 19 require more effort to fix. Enter ufs:/dev/ada0s1a at the boot loader prompt. Although the system should boot from ada0 , another prompt to select a shell appears because /etc/fstab is incorrect. Press the Enter key at the prompt. Undo the modifications so far by reverting /etc/fstab, mounting filesystems from the original disk (ada0) instead of the mirror. Reboot the system and try the procedure again.
> 
> ```
> Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
> ...



For me the path is: /dev/da1p2. May someone kindly explain what to do? I mean commands in order. I used the guided partitioning with 64KB/14GB/673MB for boot/root/swap respectively.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2013)

The 'problem' with USB installs is that the drive number can change. The trick is to use labels instead of devices.


----------



## Saeediranzad (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow! This can be right. Because I had two USB while installing. But for boot I have only one (SD memory). How to introduce the SD memory as the "same" device to laptop? Or how can I label it and make the laptop recognize it?


----------



## Saeediranzad (Nov 3, 2013)

Labelling didn't work or I didn't know the right job to do.
But the answer was in front of my eyes.
ufs:/dev/da0p2
and it mounts the root and I can login.
I know I have to change some configuration, but how?
Still have many problem to setup my own FreeBSD.
Now working on the wifi connection.


----------



## Savagedlight (Nov 3, 2013)

You have to make the partition/slice/whatever have a label, but also update /etc/fstab to use those labels.


----------

